# Been Cutting Up Deer



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went out this evening, killed another Doe.



big rockpile


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

and you were thinking of quitting..........


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

driftwood said:


> and you were thinking of quitting..........



bet he is glad he didn't quit


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

driftwood said:


> and you were thinking of quitting..........


 Oh I was paying for it later. Still got Hunts next two weekends.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I keep telling you you need a kid with a quad or at least a strong back you call and he comes out and pulls the deer out you just give him gps readings 

next time someone says something like if you ever have extra deer meat I sure do miss it from when my dad would bring it home you say I am going out next week and my bones hurt when i have to drag them out myself , so I will give you a call bring the kids and drag it out an I will give you half


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A good use for a cell phone. HELP I need HELP.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> A good use for a cell phone. HELP I need HELP.
> 
> Al


 
Got it 2 Drunks. Not real Good Help.

big rockpile


----------

